# New member



## ba_loko (Jul 27, 2007)

Greetings, all.  I just wanted to do a drive by howdy to you all and introduce myself.  I'm from Broken Arrow, OK.

Tomorrow I'm going to smoke some ABT's, some Fatties, some chicken halves, some Earl Campbell links, and a pork tenderloin.  If I can figure out how to post pictures, I'll be posting those.

Kev


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.

Lots of info round these parts.


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## meowey (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see you here. Please feel free to join in and to get to know the fine folks here.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good lookin smoke, sign up for jeff's 5-day eCourse and also check out
Deb's site
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 27, 2007)

great pics & welcome to smf.


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you, Blackhawk.  I've read quite a bit of Debi's site.  Access to her knowledge is quite a treasure!

I'll check into the 5 day e-course.  Thank you!


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 27, 2007)

TY to everyone for welcoming me.  I've been lurking for awhile and enjoying the posts.

Meowey, I've got the very same smoker that you are awaiting delivery on.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. I hope you enjoy your stay here. Those are nice Q Views you posted, They look ready to eat!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Kev -

Nice job on the smoke! Looks really yummy!


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Look forward to hearing about your smokes and seeing lots of Q-views.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 28, 2007)

Have you done any mods to your chargriller? I looks like (by your wonderful pic) you use the side firebox. Do you have a problem with getting to hot right by the firebox? Your meat looks so evenly done. When I put a lot on my Chargriller it gets burnt by the firebox if I don't move things around alot.

Any pointers anyone?

If I don't overload it everything comes out pretty even.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF BA LoKo!!! Nice looking pics.


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 28, 2007)

John, I do have to rotate the meats to keep them evenly cooked.  I read just yesterday somewhere here in the forum about some mods.  I went out and got a flexible hose to put inside on the chimney.  I went to Lowe's and got the parts to do that and I'm going to try it today.  I wasn't able to find the high temp "rope" to put around the edges though so I'll still have leaks.  My temp gauge reads about 175 to 190 on the lid though....and that's always bothered me a bit.  I suspect my actual temp is actually higher at the cooking level.

Thanks to whoever it was that posted their mods on their blog!

Kev


----------



## doc (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking delicious! Great work...keep the Q views coming!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Kev!

I also have the CharGriller and yes, it does need a few mods right out of the box, one of which you are already doing... the chimney mod.

The CG is notorious for that hot spot at the firebox end. If you are gonna use it strictly as a smoker and not a charcoal grill, then install a permanent baffle at the opening into the chamber. If not, you can flip the charcoal tray upside down and hang it above the top of the opening... that serves the purpose pretty well.

Also, *DO NOT* depend on the stock temp guage... it isn't worth the hole it mounts in! Get yourself a grill surface temp guage, or an oven temp guage, they're not expensive. Or, for around $40, you can get a Maverick ET-73 remote digital that has dual probes - one for the food and one for the chamber grate temp. You can also install a quality guage (or two) in the lid at grate level. I installed one at each end of my lid to monitor temps from end to end.

So, there you have it. You have a great piece of equipment, and with a few mods, you'll have an even nicer one! Good luck!


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you, Phil.  I've got 3 digital thermometers.  One is a single probe, another is a dual probe, and the last is a single probe with wireless monitor.  Are you saying I can simply lay one probe on the grate for an accurate reading?  That almost sounds too easy.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 28, 2007)

Howdy from sunny Arizona...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 28, 2007)

lol sunny arizona.


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 28, 2007)

What is the easiest way to start a new thread or topic?  It's sure not clearly visible on the opening page!


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll just post here.  Here's some of todays vittles....


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 28, 2007)

the hot links, the brats, and the fatties have been pulled off.....the chicken and ribs are still in, as are the abts.  I'll post pics of those later.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 28, 2007)

looks good.  to post a new thread click on forums,find that section(i.e. beef) @ the top left of the posts it says "start new thread"- there ya go.


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 30, 2007)

I put a turkey fryer thermometer through one of the screw holes for a rotisserie which put the tip just to the left of middle under the grates. The temp runs hotter there for the 1st half of the smoke. As time goes on they end up the opposite. It is like as the meat gets hotter it allows the smoke temp to increase in the lid area for the smoker.


----------

